# Virtual Desktop Pets for Mac?



## Amie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, folks:

I recently downloaded iCat (http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/4253) and, well, it's OK, but I'd like to find one that's a little less goofy and a little more realistic. I remember years ago when I was a PC user (before I converted to Mac for life), I had a cute little kitty cat (the actual entire cat body, not just a head like iCat) and it was really realistic and moved like a real cat, etc. Does anyone know of any virtual pets like that for Mac? Preferably freeware, please!

Thanks,
Amie

EDIT: P.S. It doesn't have to be a cat ... could be any animal, really.


----------

